# Smoked Queso



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Well, I had some other things that _could _be smoked whilst waiting on the pork butt, and what could be more perfect for after church fellowship than some smoked queso?

Ro-tel, Velveeta, Milk, seasoned ground beef, and 4 large jalapenos!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2017)

What can't you smoke. I found you can sub real cheese for the processed food. Not sure it would work in that application (smoking) or not. Use cream cheese and then any cheese like cheddar or cheddar/Jack combo. I forget the ratio.


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

I have made real queso before, but am still a fan of Velveeta, plastic and all.


----------

